# Hi Everyone :D ! (my heartbeat is racing)



## Reticent Charm (Nov 17, 2013)

Synful said:


> Welcome fellow INFP! Your nervousness is endearing so had to come say hi. Many of us have found a second home here and have met some wonderful people. And we have pie!
> 
> *scurries off to make sure we actually do have pie*


lol! Thank you for stopping by ^_^ and I _will_ be looking out for that pie!


----------



## Reticent Charm (Nov 17, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> Hi Mia!
> 
> You're very enthusiastic. As I was reading your post I could feel the enthusiasm blast me in the face.


HAHAHAHAHA!!! Hopefully it's force was pleasant!


----------



## Reticent Charm (Nov 17, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> Hey INFP Mia, i'm new here too hope you enjoy your time on this forum
> and come say hello to us ENFPs :kitteh: we won't bite..


*glances at the picture of the tigers* Won't bite, huh...I'll have to take your word for it...:laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

INFP Mia said:


> *glances at the picture of the tigers* Won't bite, huh...I'll have to take your word for it...:laughing:


we won't bite ya..trust me..we'll just smother you with kindness..


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> we won't bite ya..trust me..we'll just smother you with kindness..


You mean like this? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

sportsentertainmentfan said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


*nods head* yes exactly like that


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

*shyly offers hand*

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Synful said:


> Welcome fellow INFP! Your nervousness is endearing so had to come say hi. Many of us have found a second home here and have met some wonderful people. And we have pie!
> 
> *scurries off to make sure we actually do have pie*


We don't have pie. I fed it to my dog. And hi Mia - sorry about the pie situation there.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, there, and welcome to PerC! I do hope you enjoy your stay. I myself was surprised by the accuracy of these personality tests, which is part of the reason I got into them in the first place. As an INTP, I tend to be a little out of touch with people's emotions, so instead, I try to type people's personalities to understand their motivations. I find that I can connect to them better that way. roud:


----------



## Reticent Charm (Nov 17, 2013)

Corleo said:


> *shyly offers hand*


*takes hand in both of mine* Nice to meet you ^_^ *hopes that this was the intent*


----------

